# Gapps Not Showing Up After Install/update - Fix!



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

I know everyone is having fun playing with the CM7 mod for touchpad. The Cyanogen Team did a great job with this and gave us an alpha release in only a months time.( Seriously guys, great job) Without any further hesitation I quickly downloaded the tools and software I needed and installed CM7, first couple of tries I couldn't even get novacom to work. (silly me, I didn't realize I had to put ACMEInstaller inside the novacom folder) After hours of researching my issues and finding the answers I can now post answers of my own to questions others have especially to the questions pertaining to gapps.
Now first things first, Install CM7 as per the guide ( http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3477-releasealpha2discussion-cyanogenmod-team-touchpad-port/ ) make sure you have everything where its supposed to be and that CM7 boots like its supposed to. remember ACMEInstaller needs to be copied to your novacom folder, if you dont have a Palm, Inc folder which has novacom inside download webos quick install and you will now have what you need when it installs novacom.
Got android booted up, good. Now plug your trusty old usb cord into your now Hp android device and connect via usb mode and copy your gapps files into th root of the sdcard or storage area, you can creat a new folder and name it gapps, helps you keep files organized. Now that your this far make sure that your following this guide as well for the Google market install ( http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6613-how-to-install-google-market-apps-on-cm7-alpha-touchpad/ )

Yay! everything said it installed succesfully, wait now market place? but i swear I just installed and it said it was good to go? ( scratches head, searches forum, repeats step 1 and 2, still no market place, burns Hp touchpad, buys motorola xoom instead) ok so not the scenario you want, I have one big tip for everyone, and I tried on 2 different touchpads that I had newly installed alpha 2.1 onto. YOU MUST HAVE A GOOGLE ACCOUNT ASSOCIATED WITH YOUR NEWLY ANDROIDED HP TOUCHPAD OR MARKET WILL NOT SHOW UP. Ya most of you go through the setup for adding account and have not turned on wifi and think its the wifi being on that adds it....WRONG, if you are in the middle of adding a google account, get to the screen that asks you to turn on wifi and then enable wifi and hit the home key instead of finishing the setup of your google account you will notice that market has been added to your apps.

Again this is not a theory its fact, most of us had already added our google accounts when we installed the first alpha release and before we added market so we were unaware of the issue.

I will add a zip file with all the files needed for install, just give me a few days to configure it correctly, Im currently working on an installer as well to make everything one smooth operation, and easier for the users.


----------

